# labor day carping..'05



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well.. i'm letting the pleasure boaters have their fun for the last time this weekend... i probably will be going to a more secluded spots far away from them wake makers.. i'm not sure where i'll be fishing just yet.. so many choices, so damn expensive gas..  
good luck to everybody..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to ya AK on them Lakes......hope ya find a nice quiet spot!

I'll be heading to Dave's house sunday morning after work, then we are going to "car pool" in his truck to save on gas $$, to the ohio river for sunday-monday fishing.

Good luck to all that venture out.

Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

i don't even think i'll be close to a lake.. lol.. like i said, i'll let them have their fun for the weekend..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well hope the waters dropped back down for ya, looked OK yesterday....should be good for the weekend.

Bring on the cool days, changing leaves and short day light times...IM READY !!!


"lets get it on".....Spike TV's MXC..love that show!!


Scott


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Do you guys think it makes sense to go to Alum Marina on Sat night at all?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Greg, you personally cant get me anywhere near Alum, Hoover or any of these lakes on normal weekends.....on a holiday weekend...for get it. But thats me personally..i cant stand crowds normally, specially when im fishing.
Biggest reason i do not fish lakes is because of the amount of boats and the amount of people everywhere...cant stand either one.


Ya never know, with the high cost of gas nowadays, there might not be that many pleasure boaters out wasting money...but then again we are talking about Columbus boaters, thier a strange breed anyway.


Once it cools down, life will be better for the lake anglers...i know AK's drooling at the thought of his all nighters in a favorite lake spot this fall, ive joined him in the fun a handful of times..was a blast.


Scott


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Scott, always apreciate your answer!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

anyone goin out anywhere??


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Heck yea...at exactly 7:15 AM Sunday im off the clock(4 days off)..heading to Dave's house right from work...loading up his truck and we are off to the Ohio river for 2 days of non-stop fishing!!!!

Jake has went MIA a few weeks ago, so i have no clue if hes going to show up or not???


Scott


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

ah, it dod not work very well today at alum. 4 crappies and a baby bluegill. I want a carp!


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

lekig..you happy now, riiight??  that last fish of yours didn't count doood..  it would have been a minus 1 at the fish in.. LOL
i got a bigger one around 15lbs after you left.. we both missed a couple GOOD runs also..


----------



## HookLine&Sinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Ak! I wound up catching 5 all told Sun. morning. All good fighters. The largest was 12#. The Cols police came down and asked if I fished there often and if I parked my car there. I told him, "Every Sunday morning and the security patrol and groundskeeper didn't have a problem with it." He informed me that they[I guess he meant COSI] did not want unauthorized vehicles down there. He was polite about it but damn, what a way to put a damper on an otherwise great week-end.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

bill, i think those guys are confused.. the cops seems like they don't know whats up really..lol


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

Ak, sure, happy! would be even happier if I I had finished 2-0 like it started, hehe. 15 pounds, hm, nice! 

I cant wait to catch these cats you were talkig about at alum. Time to start making bolies 

I had a really goot time, thats for sure!
greg


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

ain't too bad for 2 hours of fishing..  i'm not complaining.. beats the heck out of being flubbed around by jetskis.. 
ps.. i got a cathole for you.. we'll talk later.. lol.. its really close to you..  and hell, i'll give you some kitty boilies.. lol


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

CW.. i'll get you a 20+ lber before you go anywhere dood..  we need to get you on the eagle claw program..


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Well was a slow start but ended in normal Ohio river style..i'll explain:

Headed to the Dam sunday morning , got there around 10am'ish. Found as normal gates #4 & #5 blowing out hard..have no idea why these Army Corps. idiots do this....seem anymore every weekend thier blowing out water...even last trip when there was no rain for 2 months....when this happens and they blow out the middle gates, it creates a nasty back swirl thats almost impossible to fish..unless its slow release of water..these gates were cranked open.


Anyway, We fished the Dam for about an hour, I landed a nice low teen carp. The back current was too tough, so we chumed the area in hopes they'd shut down the gates later. We hit a back up spot about a mile down stream. This spot was deep and had a nice current break.....we set up and after about 30 mins. we started to land some carp. The action was'nt as fast as we'd like, but the bites were consistant enough to keep our attention.
We fished til about 11:30pm...i was a zombie because i had been up since Sat. at 3:30pm...finally crashed at around 12:30am..33.5 hrs with no sleep..Geez!

Today we headed back to the Dam around 11:30am....Thank God Dave let me sleep til then...lol. They had shut down gate #4, but #5 was still cranked open...we said heck with it and fished there anyway. The back current was ok, but you still couldnt cast out more than 20yrds. even with 2 oz. sinkers So all of our fishing was done a short range. We rechummed the area and set one rod out each.....it didnt take long and the action was hot & heavy. There was so many doubles it was hard to keep track...there were anglers on the pier, along the top wall but no one around us...and they were'nt catching squat(as normal)!!
At one time we had atleast 30 carp with in 3 ft of the bank rolling and tailing trying to pick up our chum that we spilled off the bank as we chumed farther out. We had 2 big carp that wouldnt react to any bait, even though it was visible that they were feeding heavy along with the others....we tried and tried to drop baits right in front of them...nothing.....but i finally got one of them to take a bait(found the flavor it wanted)..lol...The other kept lock jaw.
Dave did not want to leave , but he had to return to work Tuesday...so we left around 6:30pm for the 2 1/4 hr. ride home.....but it was a great end to a first thought slow weekend.

We banked well over 100 carp again between 2 anglers...this seems to be our norm on that river..once you get them on the chum...tons will keep being drawn in....these are the hardest fighting carp ive ever caught..I think the Scioto river carp fight awsome......but these big river fish all pull like 30's no matter what they weigh.I was using my 13' 3.25TC warrior rods and felt under gunned and that was on the singles and teen sized carp....the bigger ones just never stop til they reach the lock 1000 yrds on the other side of the river....lol.


Dave did manage a very rare Mirror carp, guess with 100's of thousands of commons and maybe only a few 100 mirrors its hard for us to catch them. I'll post a few pics. in the morning..im off to bed now because my arm in killing me, thats a GREAT thing, result of a great fishing trip.

Jake, i hope your reading this buddy, how can you drive to your parents and not FISH????...ya missed a great trip and i think i got Dave hooked on my "new" flavor and "new" bait, we caught a TON of fish on it, we both decided not to let ya in on it...so i wouldnt challenge Dave to any fishing matches forawhile, trust me on this one...lol.


Anyway, i'll be making a final return trip in Oct....for the fall frenzy.


Scott


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

well, i just got back in again on my little 2hrs of fun.. landed 8fish this morning including a niiice mirra.. like i said, i can't bitch considering i'm only there fishin for 2hrs..lol.. lost a bunch of fish due to my stupidity..lol


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Pics. Daves Mirror:


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Pics. one of mine:


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

niice lookin mirra for sure.. the one i caught this morning was pretty as well.. i forgot my camera at home..go figure..lol


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Good show AK...i love the scioto..full of Mirror carp, i think we've landed around 10 Mirrors this year.

Scott


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

Have you paid for those rods yet?


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Kern, dont go wizzin on others threads about BS and trying to get it closed....if you have issues with me...start a new thread..or best yet PM me and ask stupid questions.

nuff said,

Scott


----------

